# Cool mention in an article todayt



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2013)

Thought some of you might like this:
http://coolhunting.com/food-drink/interview-chef-cj-jacobson.php

we had no clue he mentioned us until today


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice plug.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice! And they even bothered to link to your site.


----------



## JMac (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice. Wonder what he uses?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 22, 2013)

Sweet.

Can you tell how many hits your website is getting from the article?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2013)

JMac said:


> Nice. Wonder what he uses?



he's got a bunch of cool toys


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 23, 2013)

His "girl friends." I guess that would make you his pimp?
Nice plug.
I don't think he mentioned local or farm to table? How refreshing!


----------



## JBroida (Jan 23, 2013)

I generally go by "pimp" or "dealer" to the chefs here


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 23, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> I don't think he mentioned local or farm to table? How refreshing!



thank God- I'm not the only one that's slightly tired of the over-abuses of these current buzz words


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice mention. I was wondering about his knives one time. He got knocked off Top Chef pretty early, but I watched a couple of his last-chance kitchen episodes and thought I spotted some good tools. 


k. 

Edit: +1 to what Salty said. And I like that he talked about ingredients without saying: 'let the ingredients shine.' I hate that new TV buzz phrase.

Best Quote: 'I rear-ended a car last week because I was thinking about mung beans.'


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 23, 2013)

It's really hard to tell what folks are using on those shows...you get a sub-second glimpse most of the time and I can only register something really simple like, "wow, that was a nakiri" or " wow, that had KU" or something significant like that.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 23, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> ... And I like that he talked about ingredients without saying: 'let the ingredients shine.' ...



Oh no! He said it! He should have to cut down the tallest tree in the forest...with a HERRING!

(Great mention, Jon!)


----------

